# The Spots Are Running Big Time!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some friends went down to Topsail and wore the spots out. Spots are in the croaker family and are an excellent pan fish. They are biting like mad. See story and pics below.
https://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/154259-Spots-Spots-and-More-Spots


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have very little experience with salt water fish. Bet those were fun to catch on a light crappie rig. Have a friend in Florida who prefers salt water fishing over fresh. Were going to fish the oyster beds off of Clearwater come spring rather than the inland bass fishing I've been doing for the last 20+ years. At least we'll be in his boat. I'll have to pick up some crap rods/reels from Walmart as I don't want my stuff in salt water.

On my bucket list is shrimping somewhere between Myrtle Beach and the St. Johns River in Jacksonville. I want some big ole fresh shrimp to fry up some day. Not that nasty Chinese crap that frozen and shrinks down to a pinky finger size when cooked.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm miss fishing down there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of good shrimping links on your NC site. A cast net. Just like catching shad up here! Can't imagine a 8 count shrimp!!!

https://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/10541-Shrimping?highlight=shrimp

http://www.beaufortusa.com/how_to_shrimp.htm

https://www.ncsu.edu/search/global.php?q=shrimp&search-submit=search


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lewzer. They would be a blast on light gear, very true. But it's nearly impossible to use that type rig in the ocean. Now you can get away with using lighter gear in the backwater bays for sea trout and whatnot, but would not advise it. These salt water fish pull like mad. More than likely they were using medium action rods and spinning reels with a two hook bottom rig and a 2 ounce pyramid sinker. He said they were catching them two at a time.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree Even the bait fish in salt fight hard A 6 inch pinfish fights like a 2 lb bass LOL


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i've been watching a guy who kayak fishes saltwater in NC on youtube lately. really makes me want to move back to the shore.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Like this red drum video.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

REDS in the surf still..


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I caught a few while surf fishing the north side of the hatteras point 30 years ago that looked like that.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sea trout still doing well.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Using decent sized spots for bait. The sea crappie. Excellent eating pan fish.


----------

